# prendere in giro



## Alxmrphi

Ciao a tutti,

Mi sono imbattuto nella parola "canzonare" oggi quando leggevo un articolo sul Corriere e mi è venuto un dubbio su come si interpreta la differenza tra questo e "prendere in giro". L'articolo trattava di un concorso per il capo peggiore del mondo, allora me ne sono reso conto che questo uso è sicuramente negativo, perché io sono consapevole che si può prendere in giro i propri amici per divertimento, cose non serie ecc ecc. Come vedete la differenza (se ce n'è alcuna), ho l'impressione che "canzonare" sia più offensivo, che è legato più di fare qualcosa per far sentire triste il "ricevittore" dell'azione, ma non ne sono certo e allora lo chiedo a voi! 

Grazie in anticipo,
Alx


----------



## ursu-lab

Il significato è lo stesso, ma a seconda del contesto uno è preferibile all'altro. Potresti trascrivere la frase in cui è inserito il verbo "canzonare"?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Era solo "_«Non ci manda in bagno», «Ci canzona», L'America vota il capo peggiore_".
Allora uno non è più "forte" dell'altro?


----------



## Anaiss

Canzonare mi sembra solo più "old-fashioned".


----------



## ursu-lab

Anaiss said:


> Canzonare mi sembra solo più "old-fashioned".


Pure a me.


----------



## Necsus

Decisamente, direi. È sempre più difficile sentirlo usare. Mentre non mancano varianti più o meno volgari di 'prendere in giro'.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Necsus said:


> Decisamente, direi. È sempre più difficile sentirlo usare. Mentre non mancano varianti più o meno volgari di 'prendere in giro'.


Me ne potresti dare alcuni  ?


----------



## olaszinho

Al momento mi vengono in mente: prendere per i fondelli e prendere per il culo. Quest'ultimo usatissimo anche se è decisamente volgare.


----------



## Necsus

Partendo quasi dal livello di _canzonare _ci sono espressioni come _prendere per il naso_ e _prendersi gioco_, _prendere per i fondelli_, _prendere per il didietro_, _prendere per il culo_.


----------



## Dulcinea

Forse dirò una baggianata, ma _canzonare_ l'ho sentito usare solo nel senso di prendere in giro a parole (come fanno per esempio i bambini con gli altri bambini), mentre _prendere in giro_ si adatta a tutti i casi.


----------



## ursu-lab

In Umbria (e non so se in altre regioni dell'I. centrale) dicono anche "portare in giro". Ma confesso che quando l'ho sentito per la prima volta ci ho messo mezz'ora per capire che non si riferivano a una gita turistica...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Canzonare è un vocabolo, per altro direi molto elegante, che significa appunto prendersi gioco, sbeffeggiare. Prendere in giro è una frase idiomatica, più comune ma forse più debole di canzonare. Un poco perché è più ricercata, e poi anche perché canzonare non significa solo scherzare, ma proprio farsi beffe, fare canzone, ossia in tal caso fare di qualcuno uno zimbello (fosse anche di sé stessi).


----------



## Fergbot

Necsus said:


> Mentre non mancano varianti più o meno volgari di 'prendere in giro'.



Da piccola abitavo in Brianza, dove con il significato di "canzonare" si usava il verbo "scherzare" in forma transitiva :
"Signora maestra, la mia compagna di banco mi scherza!" 
"Smettila di scherzarmi!"
E' un uso grammaticalmente scorretto e anche decisamente brutto, lo riporto per dovere di cronaca 
Fra l'altro esistono anche alcuni threads su quest'uso di scherzare, qui e qui


----------



## LCibella

Ciao ragazzi

Scusi le parolacce, però ho bisogno di sappere se " prendere in giro" ha lo stesso senso di "prendere per il culo"  .
Grazie in anticipo a tutti.


----------



## longplay

Si, come 'prendere per i fondelli'.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non direi che siano sinonimi.
Se io prendo in giro qualcuno, mi prendo gioco di lui, mi beffo di lui, ...lo canzono, appunto.
Se io compro un'automobile che si rivela presto essere piena d'acciacchi, aver subito incidenti, ecc. non direi che sono stato _preso in giro: _direi piuttosto che_ l'ho presa nel culo _o che_ me l'hanno messa nel culo _(o che _ho preso una bella/grande inculata_).
Chiedo scusa, ma avete cominciato voi: io mi sono limitato a "rispondere a colore".
Saluti.

GS


----------



## LCibella

Non c'è guai, Giorgio. A volte ci vuole essere chiari per farci capire senza diventare maleducati. Credo io .


----------



## cavallomusica

Buongiorno a tutti!

Per favore, qualcuno mi potrebbe anche dire da dove viene l'espressione "prendere in giro"? Ho visto che giro deriva da "gyros" - ma perché questa idea di un movimento circolare per indicare il concetto. Grazie già in anticipo! (E gli italiani per favore scusino i miei sbagli. Non sono italiano...)


----------



## Fergbot

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non direi che siano sinonimi.
> Se io prendo in giro qualcuno, mi prendo gioco di lui, mi beffo di lui, ...lo canzono, appunto.
> Se io compro un'automobile che si rivela presto essere piena d'acciacchi, aver subito incidenti, ecc. non direi che sono stato _preso in giro: _direi piuttosto che_ l'ho presa nel culo _o che_ me l'hanno messa nel culo _(o che _ho preso una bella/grande inculata_).
> 
> GS



Scusa, Giorgio, ma tu ti stai riferendo ad un'altra espressione idiomatica: fra "prendere per il culo" (del tutto equivalente a prendere in giro, solo più volgare) e "prendere NEL culo"  c'e' una bella differenza (sia letterale che figurata... )


----------



## longplay

Per tornare al colore, esiste anche "mi stai coglionando" e sue variazioni: sempre questione di contesto!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ferg.

Allora cercherò chiarire. 
Una delle accezioni — forse la più comune — di "prendere in giro" è "canzonare", "farsi gioco di", e "prendere (q.) per il c." ecc. "L'hanno preso in giro tutta la serata e lui, che è permaloso, se n'è andato prima degli altri".
Tuttavia l'espressione "prendere (q.) per il c." può avere anche il significato di "ingannare", "imbrogliare", ecc.
Naturalmente, se in quest'ultima — assai comune — accezione qualcuno prende _per_ il c. qualcun altro, questo qualcuno _la_ prende _nel_ c.

Spero di esser stato chiaro, specialmente per LCibella, che dev'essere un tipo molto simpatico e pieno di voglia d'imparare.

GS


----------



## longplay

Ciao, GS! Da ciò che dici devo dedurre che la "presa per il c." corrisponde a 'possedere dalle retrovie', diciamo. Quindi 'alla lettera'. Il senso metaforico è proprio
fottuto! Mi sbaglio?


----------



## RyanLnx

Mi permetto di intervenire nonostante il contributo di Giorgio sia estremamente esaustivo.
Per chiarirti le idee leggi "Prendere per il c." come: 1 mi mentono. Oppure, 2 scherzano su di me in modo pesante.


----------



## longplay

Ti ringrazio, ma sono i significati metaforici o eufemistici ai quali alludevo prima (Giorgio Spizzi mi è sembrato più 'carnale', in sostanza).


----------



## RyanLnx

Prendere in giro è solo metaforico. Prendere per il c., non figurato,  forse fai fatica a farlo con uno di 100Kg.


----------



## longplay

O ti sfugge qualcosa o sono io che non capisco: mi pare che per GS "prendere PER il culo" sia, in realtà equivalente a "sodomizzare" (infatti c'è qualcuno
che se la piglia in..., come contropartita). Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## RyanLnx

longplay said:


> O ti sfugge qualcosa o sono io che non capisco: mi pare che per GS "prendere PER il culo" sia, in realtà equivalente a "sodomizzare" (infatti c'è qualcuno
> che se la piglia in..., come contropartita). Spero di essere stato chiaro.


È a me che sfugge, ma possiamo dare così tante _sfumature_ a "Prendere per il c." che ci si potrebbe saturare il database sul quale il forum è appoggiato.
Diversa è l'espressione "Prenderlo nel c." che rende bene il concetto di fregatura in un contesto figurato e non lascia alcun dubbio, riguardo al significato, sul piano _fisico._


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non direi che siano sinonimi.
> Se io prendo in giro qualcuno, mi prendo gioco di lui, mi beffo di lui, ...lo canzono, appunto.
> Se io compro un'automobile che si rivela presto essere piena d'acciacchi, aver subito incidenti, ecc. non direi che sono stato _preso in giro: _direi piuttosto che_ l'ho presa nel culo _o che_ me l'hanno messa nel culo _(o che _ho preso una bella/grande inculata_).
> Chiedo scusa, ma avete cominciato voi: io mi sono limitato a "rispondere a colore".
> Saluti.
> 
> GS



Sì, sono d'accordo. E forse usando un linguaggio "scolorito" potremmo rendere l'espressione col verbo buggerare. Di certo ben diverso da _prendere in giro_. Perlomeno dalle mie parti. 

Saluti


----------



## longplay

Sempervirens said:


> Sì, sono d'accordo. E forse usando un linguaggio "scolorito" potremmo rendere l'espressione col verbo buggerare. Di certo ben diverso da _prendere in giro_. Perlomeno dalle mie parti.
> 
> Saluti



Forse ho mancato di chiarezza: il riferimento era fatto al post 21 di G. Spizzi, il quale è molto esplicito sui significati. Lo dico soprattutto a Ryan.


----------



## ☺

Per "prendere per il culo" ha preso piede da un pò tempo il verbo *perculare*, di cui personalmente faccio uso da qualche annetto 
*Coglionare *lo si dice da tanto invece, ma è un pò più "imbrogliare in modo scherzoso" che "prendere per il _ciulo_"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti, e specialmente a Long. 

Vorrei chiarire che nel mio post intendevo trattare l'espressione esclusivamente in senso figurato.
Forse dovrei emendare l'ultima frase del post così: 
Naturalmente, se in quest'ultima — assai comune — accezione qualcuno prende per il c. qualcun altro, _c'è un q. che viene preso per il c. (o anche "la prende nel c.).
_Può essere dirimente, ai fini della comprensione del mio punto di vista, l'uso che ho fatto del pronome personale complemento (oggetto) femminile (_la_) — e non maschile, come sarebbe il caso nella lettura che ne fa Long.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## longplay

Grazie GS. A mia volta, devo spiegare che il 'la' non l' ho letto come "lo", ma come "la cosa" che può essere 'qualsiasi cosa', si fa per dire...(sospiro con
stridio di rotelle mentali).


----------

